# The Best Mom ever !



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

It is possible there are som nearly as-good catmoms, but for me Lara is The Best Mom! She is so patient, loving and careing! And her 12 weeks old babies can bee quite tireing ;D 

Can you see mom?




























"My babies!"





































And one of Beren´s face.









My little wildcat.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Words can't even begin to explain how CUTE CUTE CUTE those pictures are! I love how mommy has her arm around them...she is such a good mom!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

You noticed, Heather ( I was sure no one wouldn´t)  She tries to hold them all at the same time!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

absolutely precious!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I LOVE the way she tries to gather them all in a big armful of kitteh... they look positively adorable, all snuggled together. They all look so soft and cuddly - I am bewitched!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

can't. handle. so. much. cuteness. 


:luv :heart


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! wait a patient momma cat !

 :heart :heart :heart :love2


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, I'll take them all please. :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So adorable! Lara is such a precious little mom. :luv


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what beautiful cats, i need one of them, just let me know where you live and i will stop by and pick him up :lol:


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow!! How cute!!!


----------



## passhon (Nov 2, 2007)

8O 8O 8O Really cute!!! I love their spots!! Your couch seems the jungle! :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Okay, I'll take them all please. :wink:


I'll fight ya for them :cussing


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're adorable!  And mother kitty is very caring. :luv


----------



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, fantastic shots and amazing looking kittens/mom!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Leazie said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll take them all please. :wink:
> ...


I don't like to fight that much, how about we go half and half.? :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Leazie said:
> 
> 
> > AddFran said:
> ...


Can I has one plz?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nini said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> > Leazie said:
> ...


You're lucky, I like you. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens!  They don't look like mom though. Did they get their looks from their dad?


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh my! they're gorgeous!

How are you going to part with them! :wink: 

My 3 kittens are leaving to go to their new homes shortly, and I'm dreading it! 

Carol xx


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Luckily we live too far away from you (more difficult to catnap Laras babies :wink: )

DesnBaby, one of them looks a lot like Lara (their colours will become warmer when they groe up) but they look a lot like their dad too. 

First kitties are leaving in two weeks and I know it will be difficult to me. I propably cry like a waterfall . But I know, their new servants will take good care of them and love them a lot (how could they not?). Basimahs new mom called me today and told about everything they have bought for her and believe me, that little girl will be papmered one :lol: They were supposed to come end see her today, byt weather was horrible here. They have allready visited her twice and they will come here once before she moves to them. And they have to drive 250 km here and 250 back to their home to see her! 

Bandhu´s mom lives 2 kilometers away, so she visits her kitten once, twice a week :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Well - seeing as I only have one cat right now I think I could squeeze in a couple more ...

Bengals are soooo cute. 

*Me want*


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

They are so gorgeous! Thats one of the cases where you have to let the kitten pick you, because no one could pick just one of those lil' cuties.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! :heart :heart


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Better sit down, Zippy! You're having a big cat attack! 8O


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! What a spectacular pile of kitties you have there. The mother looks more yellow/brown and the kittens look more grayish. Do they become more brownish with time? They're just spectacular kitties.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Those kittens should become warmer in colour when they grow. But I don´t believe they willget as warm as Lara, because their father is quite cold in colour. 

This is daddy

http://www.alfajiri.net/cat/ben/vihtori ... um06/3.jpg

and better picture of Lara


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I am definitely more partial to Lara's colouring. She looks like honey! But that male cat, wow! With his face, he definitely looks like a leopard.


----------

